# Best Foundation Sponge Wedge Applicator



## StArCaNdY (Aug 26, 2007)

Which sponge wedge applicator is best for applying foundation? 

I heard Upstage Professional sponge wedges are really good and inexpensive but I can't find them anywhere! Anyone know any other sponges that are good and preferrably inexpensive?

Thanks!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 26, 2007)

when i use wedge sponge to apply my foundation, i bought them at Ulta. forgot what the brand is. it does an ok job.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Aug 27, 2007)

Right now I'm using MAC sponges but I'd rather get cheaper ones I can use and throw away but that are still good quality. Thanks anyways...I'll keep looking.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 27, 2007)

I use the essence of beauty ones from CVS... They're nice. I haven't had one tear on me. I'm not the best about washing them, though.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 29, 2007)

I use Make Up For Ever's Ellipse sponges, but they're a bit pricey though.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_I use Make Up For Ever's Ellipse sponges, but they're a bit pricey though._

 
Are they really good quality though? And how much do they cost. Thanks


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 29, 2007)

i <3 my beautyblender!! it's a fantastic sponge...pricey but it delivers!


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_Are they really good quality though? And how much do they cost. Thanks_

 
They're great quality IMO, specially if you take good care of them.

They go for $11, here's the Sephora Link:

Ellipse Sponge


----------



## StArCaNdY (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks girls! I'll definitely have to try some of those.


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2007)

Whatever is on sale at the beauty supply store.

With a few rare exceptions, a sponge is a sponge is a sponge. Don't pay for brand names.


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 31, 2007)

I use Victoria Vogue wedges, 32 pcs in 1 bag. Its cheap and does the work, I dont use them again though bec the texture of the sponges gets a little rough after washing.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *powderpaint* 

 
_I use Victoria Vogue wedges, 32 pcs in 1 bag. Its cheap and does the work, I dont use them again though bec the texture of the sponges gets a little rough after washing._

 
Where do you buy these?


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

I just pick up a bag at my local Walgreens. There's like 24/32 in a pack and they're not expensive.


----------

